# Duracoated Taurus Tracker (22 Revolver)



## USAFVET98 (Dec 25, 2009)

This one I did in OD green with natural and HK Black accents. As always comments and critiques appreciated.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow that is sweet. I have been thinking of getting "the Judge". but I don't know if I want to modify it or not.


----------



## ssajn (Dec 25, 2009)

Great looking job. I'm impressed. I've never used duracoat and was wondering how durable it is.
Dave


----------



## alphageek (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice looking!   I'm still waiting for you to duracoat a pen!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 26, 2009)

I did duracoat a couple of 50 cal shells. Ill do it soon. The stuff works on wood as well..:biggrin:



alphageek said:


> Nice looking!   I'm still waiting for you to duracoat a pen!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dave,
  It is very durable. If you are familiar with other finishes, you know over time the finish gets harder. Not the case with duracoat, duracoat actually gains elasticity over time to prevent chipping scuffing scratching and wearing. Very cool stuff.




ssajn said:


> Great looking job. I'm impressed. I've never used duracoat and was wondering how durable it is.
> Dave


----------



## ssajn (Dec 26, 2009)

USAFVET98 said:


> Dave,
> It is very durable. If you are familiar with other finishes, you know over time the finish gets harder. Not the case with duracoat, duracoat actually gains elasticity over time to prevent chipping scuffing scratching and wearing. Very cool stuff.



Thanks for the info, I'll have to give it a try. I have a bunch of AR mags and other stuff that could use re-finishing. 
Dave


----------



## KD5NRH (Dec 26, 2009)

ssajn said:


> Great looking job. I'm impressed. I've never used duracoat and was wondering how durable it is.


 
Haven't done Duracoat yet, but I've Gunkoted parts of a rifle, a shotgun, and two pistols. Steel-to-steel contact on moving parts will wear it off over time, but it turns out to be a pretty good coating for mags, since it acts as a lubricant to some extent but doesn't pick up dust. 

The slide on this PT-99AF had gotten scuffed up a bit, so I decided to go for the two-tone look. (Partly because I didn't want to deal with getting the factory finish off the alloy frame.) It wore off the rails after a few hundred shots, but it's still pretty solid on the exterior.












As far as I know, all of the Gunkote products have to be baked on, though, so they're not an option for anything that can't handle an hour in a hot oven. They say it just keeps getting tougher with more heating, so I'm really tempted to try it on my barbecue grill, or maybe an exhaust system.


----------



## writestuff (Dec 26, 2009)

*Looks nice?*

Take the pix again and use the flash, please.
WS (Bob)


----------

